# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu >  Sinh non - mẹ bầu cần lưu ý những điều gì?

## nghianv

Nhau thai được hình thành ngay khi trứng rụng, là nơi cung cấp oxy và dưỡng chất cho bé. Vì thế, việc theo dõi nhau thai là điều rất quan trọng để nhận biết những dấu hiệu lạ có thể xảy ra. Nhau thai bất thường sẽ dễ gây sảy thai, thậm chí tăng nguy cơ tử vong cho cả mẹ và con.
*1.Chảy máu âm đạo trong 3 tháng đầu thai kỳ*
Trong 3 tháng đầu thai kỳ, mẹ bầu lưu ý cẩn trọng việc đi đứng, làm việc; tránh khuân vác nặng,… Đồng thời, mẹ bầu cần để ý những biểu hiện bất thường như:
Chảy máu âm đạo nhẹ kèm đau bụng như những ngày nguyệt san, đó có thể là dấu hiệu của thai ngoài tử cung.
Chảy máu nặng kèm đau bụng nhiều có thể là dấu hiệu nhau bong non. Hiện tượng này xảy ra khi nhau bám đúng vị trí nhưng bị bong sớm trước khi thai nhi được sổ ra ngoài do hình thành khối máu tụ sau nhau. Nếu mẹ bầu không phát hiện sớm, khối máu tụ này lớn dần làm bong bánh nhau khỏi thành tử cung, cắt đứt sự trao đổi chất giữa mẹ và con, gây hậu quả nghiêm trọng đến mẹ và bào nhi.
*2.Chảy máu âm đạo trong 3 tháng cuối thai kỳ*
Trong 3 tháng cuối thai kỳ, một số mẹ bầu phát hiện âm đạo chảy máu màu đỏ tươi hoặc chảy nhiều máu cục,… Tình trạng này lặp đi lặp lại nhiều lần, lần sau thường hay chảy máu nhiều hơn lần trước. Khi ấy, mẹ bầu nên nghĩ ngay đến nhau tiền đạo, là hiện tượng bánh nhau bám vào phần dưới của vách tử cung, che một phần hoặc che kín cổ tử cung, trong khi nhau thai thông thường bám vào thành tử cung.
Căn cứ vào vị trí bám của bánh nhau, ta biết được 3 trường hợp nhau tiền đạo: bám thấp, bán trung tâm và trung tâm hoàn toàn. Do vị trí bám của nhau bất thường nên mẹ bầu thường bị chảy máu âm đạo, gây mất máu. Khi mẹ bị thiếu máu, thai nhi sẽ bị suy dinh dưỡng, khó xoay đầu, dễ dẫn đến ngôi thai bất thường,..
Đính kèm 139
>>> xem thêm: các mốc siêu âm thai định kỳ
*3.Những lưu ý khác mẹ bầu ghi nhớ*
Những mẹ bầu có tiền sử bóc nhân xơ tử cung, bị u xơ tử cung dưới niêm mạc, mang thai trên 35 tuổi, hoặc từng nạo phá thai nhiều lần,.. dễ bị nhau cài răng lược. Nhau cài răng lược là tình trạng nhau không bám như bình thường mà vượt quá lớp niêm mạc tử cung, bám chắc vào cơ tử cung, có khi xuyên thủng lớp cơ tử cung, xâm lấn vào các cơ quan nội tạng, nên nhau không thể bong tróc một cách tự nhiên, gây băng huyết và nguy hại đến tính mạng người mẹ sau sinh.
Khi mẹ bầu tăng cân quá ít, tử cung lớn chậm, thai nhi phát triển dưới mức bình thường, đây có thể là dấu hiệu suy nhau. Suy nhau là hiện tượng lá nhau không phát triển đầy đủ khiến lượng máu chảy qua nhau bị giới hạn hoặc các mô nhau bị mất do máu đông; nhau tách khỏi thành tử cung một phần hoặc toàn phần; nhau quá nhỏ, kém phát triển. Suy nhau sẽ khiến thai nhi không nhận đủ dưỡng khí và chất dinh dưỡng cần thiết, khiến thai nhi suy yếu, dễ gây thai chết lưu.
Mẹ bầu bị nhiễm trùng, nhiễm độc ở nửa đầu thai kỳ như mắc bệnh Rubella hoặc ngộ độc bia rượu, tiếp xúc hóa chất thường xuyên,.. dễ gây chứng phù nhau thai. Phù nhau thai là một bệnh lý làm mô nhau ứ nước, tăng thể tích, trọng lượng và làm mất chức năng của lá nhau, thông thường kéo theo phù dây rốn, thai nhi cũng bị phù nề, tràn dịch đa mang, dị tật bẩm sinh. Nhau thai bị phù sẽ không thể tiếp tục cung cấp chất dinh dưỡng cho thai nhi, dẫn đến thai chết lưu nên cần phải chấm dứt thai kỳ.
Để có một đứa con chào đời khỏe mạnh, các mẹ bầu cần cẩn trọng lắng nghe sự thay đổi của cơ thể mình trong suốt thai kỳ. Nếu các mẹ nghi ngờ những dấu hiệu bất thường đang xảy ra, nên nhanh chóng tìm đến bác sĩ sản khoa để phát hiện sớm và điều trị kịp thời, tránh được những nguy cơ tiềm ẩn cho con và cho chính mình.
>>> tham khảo: hình ảnh siêu âm thai 8 tuần tuổi
chi phí khám phụ khoa

----------

